
A Smart City for 10K? - uncleunvoid
https://twitter.com/thethingsntwrk/status/666222878271143936
======
creatinghere
And, "an open resource for Groningen iot innovation."

------
uncleunvoid
Groningen, who would have thought?

------
zout
Great city, great people

